# wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?



## illousion (12. April 2012)

*wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Hallo erstmal 

Als ich so gemütlich durchs Forum spazierte kam ich zu der oben genannten Frage, ich meine, wofür braucht man das?

Ist es wirklich notwendig bis zu 3000€ für ein Laptop auszugeben?
Sollte man sich nicht lieber einen pc für 2k und ein Laptop für 500€ kaufen?

Es ist doch sinnlos soviel Geld für ein fettes, lautes, schlecht transportables Laptop auszugeben, das kann man doch nicht mehr gut irgendwohin mitnehemen..
Zu einer lan kann man einen Rechner mitnehmen, in der Uni braucht man nicht So viel Leistung und für Max. 700€ kann man doch alle aktuellen Spiele auf akzeptabler Grafik spielen, findet ihr nicht?

Wenn ihr ein gamerlaptop habt, wie viel geld habt ihr dafür ausgegeben und wo benutzt ihr es?

Fragen über Fragen... 
Ich hoffe ihr habt die antworten


----------



## pringles (12. April 2012)

Also ich habe mir ein Acer aspire 7750g geholt (i5+hd6850) das für 600 EUR weil ich a) zu faul bin zu jeder LAN (mit meinen Freunden so 2 mal im Monat) nen ganzen Desktop mitzuschleppen und weil ich den auch sonst z.b. Vorm Fernseher nebenbei noch was zocke, beim kochen zum anzeigen von Rezepten (nach Rezept Koch ich sogar richtig gut^^) und weil der in der Schule ganz praktisch ist (du willst gar nicht wissen mit was für PCs und programmen teilweise gearbeitet wird :ugly)
Ab dem Moment wo sli oä. Drin ist halte auch ich die Teile für unnütz weil ich der Meinung bin das man mit nem sugo sg05 und ner gtx 680 (ja das geht^^) mehr Leistung hat und die abmäße nicht mehr so verschieden sind.


----------



## Combi (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

ich hab bisher alles in meinen pc gesteckt.hab mir ein notebook gekauft,weil ich es gebraucht,seeeeehr günstig bekommen habe..
ein dell precision.is eigendlich ein profi-lappi fürs grafikdesign,aber mw3,black ops usw laufen flüssig.
isn core i5 mit 2x3,2 ghz , 8gb ddr3 1333mhz und ne nvidia quadro 800...
für 300 konnte ich nicht nein sagen,aber liegt jetzt im schrank.

also ich sage mal,es lohnt sich für leute die viel unterwegs sind,oder für solche,die keine lust haben nen 40kg tower samt wassserkühlung rumzuschleppen..


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

17"+ "Gamerschlachtschiffe" sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur in Ausnahmefällen sinnvoll, etwa wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund regelmäßig zwischen zwei Wohnsitzen pendelt (wobei die Anschaffung von _zwei_ vergleichbaren Desktop PCs noch preiswerter sein kann und man einen PC auch transportieren kann)


----------



## Dr.Bishop (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Ich fass das ganze jetzt mal zusammen 
Laut deiner Ausage, mal grob zusammen gefasst....Gamingnotebook = fett, laut, schlecht transportables und rausgeworfenes Geld......... Hab ich was vergessen  ich glaube nicht
Dennoch möchtest du gerne erfahren wer (laut deiner Aussage) so blöd ist und dafür sein Geld ausgibt.

Ääääähhhh? Denkst du auch über deine Themen nach bevor du diese startest........


----------



## fotoman (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Dennoch möchtest du gerne erfahren wer (laut deiner Aussage) so blöd ist und dafür sein Geld ausgibt.
> 
> Ääääähhhh? Denkst du auch über deine Themen nach bevor du diese startest........


Nur, weil man selber der Meinung ist, daß etwas unnütz und Geldverschwendung ist (geht mir z.B. bei Gaminglaptops oder SUVs auch so) gibt dies offensichtlich für andere Leute nicht. In anderen Hobbybereichen gebe ich auch erhebelich mehr Geld für Dinge aus, welche die meisten User für völlig unnütz und viel zu teuer halten würden.

Damit ist es durchaus interessant, was die Leute dazu bewegt, sich sowas zu kaufen. Das hat nichts mit der Blödheit von anderen zu tun. Ich habe gestern länger mit einem Kollegen diskutiert, wozu er sein Tablet verwendet. Das ist (wie Gaminglaptops) eine Geräteklasse, das ich für meine Anwendungen für absolut nutzlos halte. Er hatte aber bei seinem Nutzerverhalten durchaus viele nachvollziehbare Gründe, für sowas 500 Euro auszugeben.



Superwip schrieb:


> (wobei die Anschaffung von _zwei_  vergleichbaren Desktop PCs noch preiswerter sein kann und man einen PC  auch transportieren kann)


Hast Du schonmal versucht, (regelmäßg)  im Zug (um nicht gleich vom Flugzeug zu reden) einen normalen PC durch  die Lande zu fahren? Sowas möchte ich nicht machen müssen.

Bei zwei oder noch mehr Rechnern, die man persönlich parallel verwendet,  geht immer wieder das Problem der Synchronisation von Daten los, falls man nicht alles einem Cloud-Anbeiter anvertrauen möchte. Software muß man meist auch doppelt kaufen, wenn man sie auf beiden  Rechnern legal verwenden möchte.

Mein PC war, selbst mit Dell U2711, günstiger wie mein nicht gamingfähiges Notebook. Es gibt halt gewisse Anforderungen, die dieses erfüllen muß, welche der Mainstream nicht erfüllt und welche sich die Firmen im Businessbereich (obwohl ich das Notebook nur privat nutze) teuer bezahlen lassen.


----------



## illousion (13. April 2012)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääähhhh? Denkst du auch über deine Themen nach bevor du diese startest........



Äh ja tue ich.
Ich habe meine Meinung zu gamerlaptops gesagt und mich darauf erkundigt ob hier jemand sich eins gekauft hat um die Gründe für So einen kauf evtl nachzuvollziehen.

Back @ topic und zu den andren antworten:
Gut ich bin nicht der einzige der So denkt 
Ich meine man muss ja z.b. Nicht auf dem clo crysis zocken o.O
Das mit den LANs kann ich etwas nachvollziehen aber auch da reichen ja Max 700€ aus 
Und auch mit dem pendeln bekommt man 2 Rechner und nen mittelgutes Laptop für das Geld :o

 @ fotoman: du bringst es auf den Punkt.
Aber zum thema 2 Rechner: wichtige zu bearbeitende Dokumente speichert man auf nem Stick, ner ext. Festplatte oder bei dropbox und die Spiele kann man ja per steam soweit ich weiß auf beiden Rechnern installieren.
Wenn die Spiele kein steam unterstützen oder wenn es um teure Software wie Photoshop geht dann wird es schwieriger und man muss evtl 2 Lizenzen erwerben


----------



## Patze93 (13. April 2012)

Gameing Notebooks brauchen die Leute, die öfters unterwegs sind und dennoch genug Leistung für aktuelle Spiele haben wollen. Denkt doch mal wenn ihr jetzt iwo in der Stadt wohnt und am We fahrt ihr immer nach Hause mit dem Zug. Ihr wollt mir nicht sagen das da einer selbst wenn es ein Itx System ist seinen Kompletten Rechner mit Tastatur und Bildschirm herumschleppt. Rechnet euch doch mal das Volumen jeweils aus. Jetzt mit so einem 5 cm Dicken Notebook bist trotzdem noch weitaus besser bedient. Das legste in die Reisetasche und paar Tshirts drüber und alles ist dabei. Genau für solche Angelegenheiten eignet sich ein Gamer Notebook. Da zahlste halt Leistungstechnisch mehr wie für nen Desktop, aber das nicht ohne Grund. Ob jetzt die Preise für die Notebooktechnik gerechtfertigt sind ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## hysterix (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Völlig Sinnloser Fred  Wozu brauch man 500 PS im Auto?  Ich brauch nen Gamer Notebook weil ich gern mal zocke, und ich mir keinen Desktop PC hinstellen will. Nimmt Platz weg sieht ******* aus. Jeder kauft sich das was er für nötig hält. Selten so eine dämliche Frage gesehen @ Fred Starter. 
Achso und man muß keine 3000 Euro haben bei mir waren es 750 Euro


----------



## illousion (13. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig Sinnloser Fred  Wozu brauch man 500 PS im Auto?  Ich brauch nen Gamer Notebook weil ich gern mal zocke, und ich mir keinen Desktop PC hinstellen will. Nimmt Platz weg sieht ******* aus. Jeder kauft sich das was er für nötig hält. Selten so eine dämliche Frage gesehen @ Fred Starter.
> Achso und man muß keine 3000 Euro haben bei mir waren es 750 Euro



Vielen dank für deine äußerst differenzierte Kritik. 

Es ging mir um eine höhere Preisklasse ab 1.5k aufwärts, und wenn du dich um deiner Verkabelung und den Rechner kümmerst kann das geiler als alles andere aussehen, nur das erfordert Eigenleistung.
Viel Spaß mit deinen 750€ geldverschwendung.


----------



## hysterix (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Geldverschwendung nenne ich das man dich mit Geld groß gezogen hat, bzw is ja nicht viel drauß geworden.



illousion schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinen 750€ geldverschwendung.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*



> Hast Du schonmal versucht, (regelmäßg) im Zug (um nicht gleich vom Flugzeug zu reden) einen normalen PC durch die Lande zu fahren? Sowas möchte ich nicht machen müssen.


 
Noch nicht aber wenn mein aktueller PC endlich fertiggestellt ist dann ja...

Wenn man es darauf anlegt (und auf Sandy Bridge-E verzichten kann...) kann man einen PC auch noch deutlich kompakter bauen

Ein Freund von mir studiert auch in England und fliegt mehrmals pro Jahr mit seinem (ITX) PC im Gepäck.

Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer sein soll; es gibt ja nicht nur Bigtower 



> Bei zwei oder noch mehr Rechnern, die man persönlich parallel verwendet, geht immer wieder das Problem der Synchronisation von Daten los, falls man nicht alles einem Cloud-Anbeiter anvertrauen möchte. Software muß man meist auch doppelt kaufen, wenn man sie auf beiden Rechnern legal verwenden möchte.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass man zur Synchronisation von Daten über das Internet nicht unbedingt auf Cloudanbieter angewiesen ist kann man auch einfach eine externe Festplatte nutzen



> Mein PC war, selbst mit Dell U2711, günstiger wie mein nicht gamingfähiges Notebook. Es gibt halt gewisse Anforderungen, die dieses erfüllen muß, welche der Mainstream nicht erfüllt und welche sich die Firmen im Businessbereich (obwohl ich das Notebook nur privat nutze) teuer bezahlen lassen.


 
Das weiß sehr gut, hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



> Ich brauch nen Gamer Notebook weil ich gern mal zocke, und ich mir keinen Desktop PC hinstellen will. Nimmt Platz weg sieht ******* aus.


 
Und genau hier haben wir einen typischen Gamer-Notebookkäufer: das Notebook soll garnicht mobil sein sondern einfach etwas kompakter, flexibler und einfacher.

Allerdings wird hier oft vergessen:

-das man auch PCs sehr kompakt (und stylish!) bauen kann
-das ein PC immer und viel preiswerter ist



_______
Ich will nicht bezweifeln, dass es sinnvolle Anwendungsszenarien für solche Gamerschlachtschiffe gibt aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ein sehr großer Teil ihrer Käufer mit einem Desktop PC bzw. einer Kombination aus PC und einem kompakteren Notebook oder Subnotebook besser dran wären.


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Ein Gamer Laptop ist sparsamer als ein Desktop. - Wers braucht  
Man hat doch bestimmt in beiden Wohnungen einen kleinen LCD Fernseher mit HDMI Eingang oder? 
Wenn ja braucht man nicht mal einen monitor mitzunehmen, man nimmt einfach den fernseher. 
Für 2000€ kann ich mir ein extremes High End ITX System zusammenbauen, das kein 5000€ Laptop schlagen wird. 
Für die restlichen 1000€ holt man sich ein M11x, mit dem man eigentlich alles auf mittel einigermassen spielen kann, und zudem noch portabel ist. 
So ein 17" bzw 18" NB wiegt gerne einmal 5-7kg, also nicht gerade wenig  
Für mich muss ein Laptop portabel sein, und dies ist mit einem 17" bestimmt nicht mehr möglich  
Gamer Laptops lohnen sich eigentlich wirklich nur auf Lans, selbst wenn man zwischen 2 Wohnungen pendelt, so ein LCD 18" kostet 100€. 
2 davon sollten drin sein, in jeder Wohnung einer, und den ITX PC nimmt man dann immer mit.


----------



## illousion (13. April 2012)

Back @ topic:
Gut ich bin nicht der einzige der So denkt, und die Gründe die ich bisjetzt zu gamerlaptops gehört habe kann ich wenig nachvollziehen, aber jedem das seine.
Ich kenne jmd der immer die halbe Woche bei seiner Mutter, die andere Hälfte bei seinem Vater wohnt, und wisst ihr was: bei seinem Vater hat er gar keinen pc. Dafür kann er bei seiner Mutter ohne jede Beschränkung am Rechner hocken, so lange er will.
Man.muss nicht immer überall auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen spielen. 
Mein vor 2 Jahren 600€ pc tuts auch jetzt ncoh und ich kann crysis warhead auf höchster Grafik spielen, ich brauche nicht mehr.


Aber whatever einigen wir uns darauf:

Gamerlaptops sind groß, fett und verfehlen den eigentlichen Sinn eines Laptops. Dennoch gibt es einige Fälle, wo So ein Laptop durchaus Sinn macht, die meisten käufe sind aber aus Faulheit und unkreativität, danke für eure antworten 

Edit: 
@ superwip: wenigstens einer der mich voll versteht, gamerlaptops sind wie 10" Handys, sie sind paradox und wiedersprechen sich selbst.


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Aber back to Topic. Ich hatte vorher nen Desktop i7 920 der mit 3,4 GHZ am laufen war + GTX460.
Mein Book ist schneller wie der Desktop PC also was will ich mehr  Jeder soll sich das kaufen was er brauch, ich würde nie wieder zu einem Desktop PC wechseln. 




illousion schrieb:


> Wow deine Art zu diskutieren wird ja immer sachlicher.
> Ich will ja keine Daten von mir ausgeben, aber das kann ich nicht sitzenlassen... Also:
> Ich geldverschwendung???
> Ich bin vllt erst 15 aber ich hab bisjetzt gute Arbeit geleistet, bin in der 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, zeugnisschnitte zw 2.5 und 1.8 und habe schon in einem mathewettberwerb bielefeldweit den 3. Platz belegt, leider sind nur die ersten 2 Plätze weitergekommen.


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte deine Rechtschreibung  Sowas lernt man auf dem Gymnasium?  Ich glaube dir kein Wort



Meine stärken liegen erstens im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich und zweitens achte ich wenn ich mit einem Handy in einem hardwareforum schreibe nicht sonderlich auf meine Rechtschreibung, man beachte meine Signatur.

@ topic für das Geld hättest du dir eine wakü, eine neues case und nen fetteren, zweiten Bildschirm. Kaufen können aber ist ja nicht mein Problem und jetzt lass es dauernd den lol smiley zu vergewaltigen und kümmere dich um dein reallife.


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Wozu nen fetteren Bildschirm? Wenn mir danach ist schließe ich mein 47 Zoll LEd Bildschirm an 
Und was soll ich mit ner Wakü? Wasserkreislauf im Pc is natürlich sehr sicher,da dort ja keine Elektronik drinne ist.
Und was machste wenn du mal dein PC mit nehmen möchtest ? Schleppst dich dumm und dämlich  Ich nicht^^
Und wenn deine Stärken in der Naturwissenschaft liegen solltest ja gerade du ein kleiner Öko sein und daran denken, das ein Desktop PC mehr Strom verbraucht wie nen Notebook.



illousion schrieb:


> Meine stärken liegen erstens im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich und zweitens achte ich wenn ich mit einem Handy in einem hardwareforum schreibe nicht sonderlich auf meine Rechtschreibung, man beachte meine Signatur.
> 
> @ topic für das Geld hättest du dir eine wakü, eine neues case und nen fetteren, zweiten Bildschirm. Kaufen können aber ist ja nicht mein Problem und jetzt lass es dauernd den lol smiley zu vergewaltigen und kümmere dich um dein reallife.


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

Ich bin die Diskussion leid.
Wärst du wie ich auf einem Gymnasium wüsstest du dass destliertes Wasser keinen Strom leitet.
Wenn ich meinen Rechner mit mora mitnehmen will, lass ich mich mit nem Auto bringen.
Fetteren bildschirm weil 50 zollferseher nicht die Auflösung von 30" pc monitoren haben.

Edit: und wg Stromverbrauch: es gibt auch spielefähige Rechner die nur 50 Watt fressen.


----------



## ODF (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Für mich ergeben diese mobilen Gamingboliden sogar einen großen Sinn. Angefangen hat das bei mir vor circa 10 Jahren. Damals bin ich noch zur See gefahren und konnte fernab der Heimat Gothic 2 und weitere Perlen zocken... der GeForce 2 Go Grafikchip hat damals richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.
  Gaminglaptops hatte ich im Laufe der Jahre schon viele und konnte immer mit ihren Nachteilen leben. Zur Zeit nutze ich auf meinen Reisen ein M11xR3 und bin zufrieden damit. Wenn es denn aber wieder einmal ein um den Faktor X besseres Gerät auf dem Markt gibt bin ich auf jeden Fall bereit erneut mehrere T€ zu investieren.
  Ich bin ständig weltweit im Einsatz und mein Hobby sind nun mal PC Spiele. Meine großen Heimrechner sehe ich viel zu selten und selbst ein ITX System kommt mir nicht in die Tasche... schon alleine die Tastatur nimmt mehr Platz als ein kompletter Gaminglaptop ein.


----------



## Schlingel (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Ich für mein Teil möchte auf mein Gamer Notebook nicht verzichten obwohl ich auch einen guten PC hab.

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Zur Info:

Wer sich nicht sachlich mit den gestellten Fragen auseinandersetzen kann, bekommt entsprechend Punkte. Der TE möge doch bitte auch dahingehend mitwirken, dass hier kein OT produziert wird (eine ausbleibende Reaktion auf andere Beiträge ist manchmal besser, als eine Reaktion), ansonsten sorge ich mit der Schließung dafür.

*B2T*


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Ich kann auf meinem Notebook auch ALLE Spiele auf akzeptabler Grafik spielen, überwiegend alles in FHD und Full Details.



illousion schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Zu einer lan kann man einen Rechner mitnehmen, in der Uni braucht man nicht So viel Leistung und für Max. 700€ kann man doch alle aktuellen Spiele auf akzeptabler Grafik spielen, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

ODF schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ergeben diese mobilen Gamingboliden sogar einen großen Sinn. Angefangen hat das bei mir vor circa 10 Jahren. Damals bin ich noch zur See gefahren und konnte fernab der Heimat Gothic 2 und weitere Perlen zocken... der GeForce 2 Go Grafikchip hat damals richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.
> Gaminglaptops hatte ich im Laufe der Jahre schon viele und konnte immer mit ihren Nachteilen leben. Zur Zeit nutze ich auf meinen Reisen ein M11xR3 und bin zufrieden damit. Wenn es denn aber wieder einmal ein um den Faktor X besseres Gerät auf dem Markt gibt bin ich auf jeden Fall bereit erneut mehrere T€ zu investieren.
> Ich bin ständig weltweit im Einsatz und mein Hobby sind nun mal PC Spiele. Meine großen Heimrechner sehe ich viel zu selten und selbst ein ITX System kommt mir nicht in die Tasche... schon alleine die Tastatur nimmt mehr Platz als ein kompletter Gaminglaptop ein.



Gut das kann ich nachvollziehen, ich sag ja es gibt ein paar ausnahmesituationen  
Meistens werden gaminglaptops gekauft weil die leute keine Ahnung von der Zusammenstellung und der Verkabelung haben.

Und @ hysterix: ich kann selbst mit meiner 250 GTS und nem 7750 be crysis auf höchster quali spielen @ 1240x1024

Edit:
@ pokerclock: sorry, habe mich hinreißen lassen wird nicht wieder vorkommen 
Konnte nur nicht nachvollziehen dass man so subjektiv mit offtopic und extrem angreifend antwortet :-/


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Siehst du und warum denn nen Desktop wenn ich auch alles damit spielen kann? Mein Pc passt in eine kleine Tasche rein, du mußt buckeln wenn zur Lan Party willst  Der Trend wird eh in die Richtung gehen, das alles nur noch Mobil wird, sprich Notebooks werden sich in der Zukunft durchsetzten. Ich war mal Desktop Fan wollte NIE ein Notebook haben, ja umso älter man wird umso Reifer wird man auch und is nicht mehr so der Über Gamer


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

Ich glaube dass sich Laptops nie durchsetzten werden, da sie zu schlecht transportabel sind.
Ich glaube in Zukunft hat man seine rechenkraft im Smartphone und nurnoch entsprechende docks, ahlich wie Asus es vormacht.
Zuhause dann ein drahtloses Display, Tastatur und Maus.

Aber wir werden sehen


----------



## zinki (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*

Warum ein (Gaming) Laptop:
Hatte früher einen mittlerweile nicht mehr (seit ca. 5 jahren). 
Gründe: - Kein Internet im Zimmer sondern im Keller (ergo wandern wenn man zoggen will oder arbeiten)
           - Ich mag den Kabelsalat nicht und nicht den der im Case ist sondern der außerhalb (BIldschirm, Tastatur, etc.)
           - Ich war viel unterwegs und brauchte nun mal einen Laptop

Ich stand auch vor 2 Jahren kurz davor mir wieder einen zu holen. Nachdem ich mehr oder weniger 1 Jahr durchgehend im Krankenhaus lag (was erst im Nachhinein sich raus stellte), hätte ich mir ein Notebook gewünscht mit dem ich alles in Full Hd (sowas muss erst mal ein Notebook haben) und in maximalen Dateils spielen kann. Das wäre dann iwas in Richtung GTX 485M gegangen und somit 1500€ + gekostet! Also so ein Gaming Notebook ist nicht nur was für Faule (z.B. Lanpartys) sondern auch Menschen die einfach keine Möglichkeiten haben einen PC samt Bildschirm iwo aufzubauen!

lg zinki


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops??*



illousion schrieb:


> @ superwip: wenigstens einer der mich voll versteht, gamerlaptops sind wie 10" Handys, sie sind paradox und wiedersprechen sich selbst.


 
Ich versteh dich auch 

Natürlich gibt es Leute bei denen es nicht anders geht, ich kenn aber welche die sind einfach nur zu faul.


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Und nen Desktop PC läst sich besser transportieren? 
Ich würde niemals nen PC in Format eines Smartphones haben wollen. Zudem is das nicht möglich und wirds auch nie sein, das So dicke Hardware in ein Smartphone passt,alleine schon wegen der Wärmeentwichlung. Der Umsatz der Notebooks is in den letzten Jahren um einiges gestiegen und mitlerweile werden die mehr gekauft wie Desktop Rechner.



illousion schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass sich Laptops nie durchsetzten werden, da sie zu schlecht transportabel sind.
> Ich glaube in Zukunft hat man seine rechenkraft im Smartphone und nurnoch entsprechende docks, ahlich wie Asus es vormacht.
> Zuhause dann ein drahtloses Display, Tastatur und Maus.
> 
> Aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Alex555 (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Ich habe mit Laptops immer mittelmäßige Erfahrung gemacht. 
Vor allem hat man mit Laptops im Sommer oft Hitzeprobleme, weil einfach viel Leistung auf wenig Platz verteilt ist. 
Zudem hat für mich ein Desktop den Vorteil, mit 500€ kann ich einen veralteten PC auf ein Top Gaming System aufrüsten, bei Laptops ist dies nur selten möglich, und gestaltet sich sehr schwierig (GPU wechsel - VBIOS, Laptop Komponenten sehr teuer und schwer zu bekommen(mit wenigen Ausnahmen)). 
Ich zocke zwar nur auf einem 18,5" LCD mit meinem Desktop, aber das ist viel angenehmer als für mich ein Laptop sein könnte. 
ABER: Gaming Laptops werden immer billiger. Vor 3Jahren hätte man sich noch dusselig gezahlt, um einen wirklichen Gaming Laptop zu bekommen, mittlerweile bekommt man für ca 1000€ bei Medion einen guten Gamer Laptop. 
Zum Thema Mobilität: AM besten ist die Lösung, sich ein M11x zu holen, mit dem man gut alles aktuelle Spielen kann (mit heruntergeregelter Grafik) und daheim den Tower hat. So ist man mobil UND hat Gaming Leistung, wenn es nötig ist. 
Gaming Laptops haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, und sollten auch nicht schlecht geredet werden, jeder hat andere Präferenzen - ich bevorzuge halt meinen Tower


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh dich auch
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Leute bei denen es nicht anders geht, ich kenn aber welche die sind einfach nur zu faul.



Gut es gibt noch die richtigen Menschen auf dieser Welt  ich denke alles über 13.3" und über 4 cm dicke ist eine Erfindung die die Menschheit nicht braucht 



			
				hysterix schrieb:
			
		

> Und nen Desktop PC läst sich besser transportieren?
> Ich würde niemals nen PC in Format eines Smartphones haben wollen. Zudem is das nicht möglich und wirds auch nie sein, das So dicke Hardware in ein Smartphone passt,alleine schon wegen der Wärmeentwichlung. Der Umsatz der Notebooks is in den letzten Jahren um einiges gestiegen und mitlerweile werden die mehr gekauft wie Desktop Rechner.



Es gibt halt mehr Idioten als intelligent Menschen, wenn alle Hitler gewählt haben, hatte er dann recht?
Lol du meinst Handys können nich genug leisten???
Dann hat du kein vertrauen in Forschung und Technik.
Vergleiche mal die Handys von vor 5 Jahren mit denen heute, quadcore Prozessor geg iein microchip.
Oder vergleiche alte Computer mit heutigen Rechnern.
Ich glaube du hast etwas grundlegendes in der Technik nicht verstanden: sie schreitet schneller fort als man (als normalsteblicher) nachkaufen kann.
Oder gibst du bei jeder neuen highend graka 700€ aus damit du das Non Plus ultra hast??
Denke mal darüber nach 

Edit: 
Ich finde Grafik wird sowieso überberwertet, wenn das Spiel gut ist dann brauch man keine highend Grafik, Beispiel ist League of Legends:  ich Spiel es lieber als jeden shooter mit realistischer Grafik, ich denke gute Grafik ist ein Plus.
Ich kann mich noch an den gameboy color erinnern, gelbe Edition: alles gelb schwarz oder weiß und dennoch war es hamma


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Die Technik wenn sie es je geben wird, denn erst wenn ich Opa bin oder Tod. Mitlerweile is die Technik lahm, denn Quad gibts nu schon Recht lange, und nen Sixcore hat kaum einer weils kaum was bringt. Ich sag nur HD5870 die is heute noch oben mit bei, für mich hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren nciht viel getan. Wie alt is Crysis jetzt? Und die Garfik is immer noch mit einer der besten. So also was hat sich getan? Und ich denke man stößt auch irgendwann an Grenzen.
Nen Cell Ship der Lebt, das wäre der Weg. Aber solange man die Abwärme von den ganzen Technik Kramm nicht in den Griff bekommt, wird sowas nicht in Handy Großen Pcs verbaut. Ich rede hier von ordentlicher Hardware. QuadCore und ne HighEnd GPU.


----------



## Alex555 (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Ich sehs schon kommen, Smartphones mit Quad CPU, 16gb ram, High End Grafikkarte, aber das wichtigste: EIN 120MM Lüfter auf der Rückseite  
Die Frage ist doch auch: wird die Hardware genutzt? Was nützt mir ein hexa in einem Smartphone, auf dem ich sowieso nie mehr als ein wenig multitasken werde (internet, musik, ...). Und natürlich auch: wird das Produkt auch vom Konsumenten angenommen? - Kauft jemand ein Smartphone, das die Leistung eines Desktops hat, aber dafür viel teurer ist! 
Bis der Punkt erreicht ist, dass Smartphones Desktops und Laptops abgelöst haben wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. 
Vor 40 Jahren haben auch einige Leute geglaubt, dass wir beim Automobil viel höher entwickelt sein werden, als wir es sind - wir haben gerade einmal mit den Elektro Autos angefangen  .


----------



## hysterix (14. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Seh ich genauso, ich sehe keine große Entwicklung. 



Alex555 schrieb:


> Vor 40 Jahren haben auch einige Leute geglaubt, dass wir beim Automobil viel höher entwickelt sein werden, als wir es sind - wir haben gerade einmal mit den Elektro Autos angefangen  .


----------



## illousion (14. April 2012)

Ich glaube wir stellen uns zu viel Grenzen vor.
Ich vermute dass in den nächsten 20 Jahren unsere pc von einer anderen Technik verdrängt werden. Zum Beispiel:
Multi aussagen Informatik: nicht 0 und 1 sonder andere und vorallem mehr aussagen die den rechenaufwand extrem verringern.
Oder quanten PCs: extrem feine recheneinheiten die die Leistung evtl vervielfachen wird.
Oder auch pcs die über Glasfaser und andere Techniken wesentlich weniger abwärme erzeugen als unsere PCs, statt leitend oder nich leitend Licht oder nicht Licht.
Mit mehr effiziens sinkt der Stromverbrauch und damit gibt es neue Grenzen des machbaren, die Zukunft gehört der Technik.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Vorweg: Für meinen Geschmack wird das Thema "Gaming" Notebook vs. Desktop + "kleines" Notebook zu oft (auch hier im Thread) mit einer quasireligiösen Verbissenheit behandelt. Das finde ich schade! Und: Darauf habe ich wenig Lust. Also bitte nicht versuchen mir zu erklären, was für einen tollen Desktop ich mir hätte kaufen oder zusammenbauen oder oder oder können .

Nun zu Deiner Frage! Ich hatte lange Desktop + Notebook. Diese nutzte ich (genau wie nun mein Notebook) beruflich und privat. Bei einer neuen Anschaffung habe ich mich aus folgenden Gründen für ein leistungsstarkes Notebook entschieden: 

1.) Ich hatte keine Lust mehr immer beide Systeme aktuell zu halten (Lizens, Updates, etc.).
2.) Ebenfalls hatte ich es satt,  sowohl meine beruflichen Daten als auch meine Spieltände zwischen den PCs zu jonglieren
     (Eine externe Platte habe ich stationär als Backup / für die Cloud verlasse ich mich noch nicht).
3.) Wenn ich unterwegs bin, möchte ich nicht nur fix arbeiten, sondern am Abends auch eine gepflegte  (hohe Details und schnell) Runde spielen können.
4.) Mich fasziniert die optimierte Performance der modernen High-End-Notebooks. Sprich: Ihre klasse Leistung im Verhältnis zu Größe und Stromverbrauch.
5.) Ich empfinde mein 15 Zoll Notebook nicht als zu klobig (nur das Netzteil ist etwas größer ).
6.) Auch dass die Akkulaufzeit (diese Generation hatte leider noch kein Optimus) eher gering ausfällt stört mich nicht. Wo ich bin hat es in der Regel Steckdosen.
7.) Dass ein Desktop mehr Leistung gebracht hätte ist unleugbar. Doch aufgrund der Konsolenbremse genügt mir eine starke mobile Karte momentan (wohl auch für die kommende Zeit) voll und ganz.

Grüße

P.S.: Gerade damit die, oben von Dir beschriebenen, Grenzen fallen braucht es Leute, die in diese kleineren, mobileren, leistungsfähigeren Techniken investieren/diese Produkte kaufen - auch wenn sie jetzt noch deutlich leistungschwächer sind als ein Desktop PC


----------



## illousion (16. April 2012)

Ersrmal vorneweg ich Pranger hier niemanden an der sich ein teures Notebook kauft, nur die Überlegungen hinter diesen käufen, welche meist die falschen sind.
Wie schon gesagt es gibt best. Situationen (oft geschäftlich unterwgs etc.) die solch einen kauf rechtfertigen können, aber für die von die beschriebenen Tätigkeiten reicht es doch 700€ auszugeben oder nciht?
Das ist nicht das was ich hier mit gaming Notebook meine, ich spiele auf die preisklasse 1k+ an, und ich tippe dass dein Notebook diesen Preis nicht überschritten hat, wo du von 15" sprachst.
Notebooks mit 15" sind eine akzeptable allroundlösung :o



			
				phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gerade damit die, oben von Dir beschriebenen, Grenzen fallen braucht es Leute, die in diese kleineren, mobileren, leistungsfähigeren Techniken investieren/diese Produkte kaufen - auch wenn sie jetzt noch deutlich leistungschwächer sind als ein Desktop PC



Dann kauft man eben Handys, netbboks, ultrabooks etc  man muss ja erstmal die Größe der Technik auf handygroß verringern damit man auch bei der handyforschung hilft, Notebook Prozessoren werden warsch. Nie in Handys passen 

Oder meinst du die ganz neuen Technologien? Die werden nur erreicht wenn man Steuern zählt für Subventionen oder die Hersteller selbst daran forschen, dann kann man in jede produktklasse investieren


----------



## stylezwieback (18. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Ich bin ja nun 4 Jahre und 3 Monate für zwei Notebookhersteller auf Marketingtour.
400 x habe ich die Fragen in allen Foren geklärt.

Zur Geschichte:
Ich hatte vor 4 Jahren einen Xeon Dual Sockel Brummer und wollte niemals ein Notebook - für was auch.

Meine Meinung zur Frage:


- 35% der Gaming-NB käufer gamen nicht richtig, sondern wollen nur latenzfrei ihre clips darstellen, die urlaubsclips schneiden, etc. - casual user
- 50% sind midrange BF3 / SC2 / CoD Gamer, welche durch die zunehmend steigende Zahl von flexibel angesiedelten Jobs einfach keine zwei Systeme wollen, keinen Platz in der Studi-WG haben, keine fette Kiste unter dem Tisch wollen, beim Bund auf der Stube hocken und zocken
- 5% sind CAD-Ing., die Ahnung haben und nie einer überteuerte Quadro / FirePro Karte kaufen wüden und mobil eine Workstation brauchen (Windkraftanlagen-Wartung, Messung auf mobilen Versuchsanordnungen) / Details darf ich wegen Arbeitsvertrag nicht nennen.
- 5% sind echte PRO Gamer, die ggf. auf eine Messe reisen, Showmatches haben und auch mal eine offline LAN besuchen
- 5% sind Sonstige: Bastler (Clevo Barebones), Übertakter, "8000,- € Notebook-haben-Woller (und Könner!  ), Designgeile (Alienware) 

WICHTIG: Gaming fängt bei mir ab einer GTX Karte an (also GTX 560M) aufwärts.
Die GT 5xxer bald 600er mobile Serie zähle ich zu Multimedia.


----------



## illousion (18. April 2012)

Ja, bei mir fängt gaming ab 1k Euro an, weil alles darunter würde ich bei Performance oder gelegentheits-spieler ansiedeln 
Also für mich gehört 560 noch zum normalen, bildet aber gleichzeit schon beinahe die Obergrenze..

Ich zum Beispiel kenne jmd der starcraft auf einem 500€ Laptop gespielt hat und sich nun ein 1000€ teil kaufen wollte, weil er nicht wusste (übrigens auch keiner seiner brüder) dass es WLAN auch für standrechner gibt ._.

Ich glaube durch ähnliche unkenntnisse oder Faulheit/keine Lust auf kabelsalat werden 50% aller Laptops verscheuert ;D


----------



## Patze93 (18. April 2012)

Ein Laptop ist einfach viel handlicher und Mobiler auch noch wenn er 5 cm dick ist. Mit so nem Teil kann man halt überall ohne groß was zusammenpacken zu müssen hin. Laptop und Netzteil + Maus. Mehr is da nicht. Bei einem normalen Desktop darfst was weiß ich wieviele Teile und Kabel zusammentragen und dann noch den Klotz und Bildschirm einpacken


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Gaming und Laptop sind 2 Dinge, die sich ausschließen. Und selbst Desktop-Replacement-Systeme können zu keinem vernünftigen P/L-Verhältnis mithalten. 
q.e.m.
MfG


----------



## Patze93 (19. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Gaming und Laptop sind 2 Dinge, die sich ausschließen.
> MfG



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Es gibt wohl sehr Performante und für das Spielen geeignete Notebooks. Nur sind diese eben absolut Überteuert. Und genau von diesen Geräten reden wir doch hier (1000€+)


----------



## stylezwieback (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Die Clans, welche ich betreut habe, zockten auf Notebooks.
Die letzten Jahre hat sich das mobile / sozialere Spielen mit tragbaren Rechnern gut entwickelt.
Im midrange-Bereich ist der Preisunterschied nicht so schlimm.
Im HighEnd-Bereich wird der ganze Spaß teuer.

Da es aber Leute gibt, die mobil sein müssen und wollen, ist der "zuklappen und losfahren"-Faktor nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen.

Rechnung:

Notebook mit i7-3820, GTX 675M SLI, 8GB RAM, 2000GB HDD > 2.400,- € ~ 26.000 Punkte im 3DMark Vantage
___________
335 Watt

PC mit i7-3820, GTx 680, 8GB RAM, 2000Gb HDD > 1.600,- € ~ 26.000 Punkte im 3DMark Vantage
+ Monitor 21,5" FullHD > 90,- €
+ Tastatur > 5,- €
___________
PC: 450 Watt 
Monitor: 50 Watt
= 500 Watt

165 Watt Differenz = 0,165 KW
4h ~ tägliche Nutzungsdauer (gern auch 10 - aber da ich im Volllastmodus rechne, gehe ich von 4 aus)
1460 Betriebsstunden je Jahr

> 241 KWh bei 23 Cent je KWh = 55,- € im Jahr Stromersparnis.

bei 3 Jahren Nutzungsdauer habe ich also 165,- € Strom gespart.

Zwischenbilanz: HighEnd - Vergleich: 2400 (Notebook) zu 1860 (PC)

Wiederverkaufswert: nach 3 Jahren: PC: 450,- € / Notebook: 730,- €

Ende vom Lied: 260,- € Mehrpreis für Mobilität, Platzersparnis und permanente Verfügbarkeit meiner großen Datenmengen sind voll OK!
Deswegen nutze ich auch ein SLI Notebook mit drei Festplatten.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Ingenieur, etc. am Abend im Hotel noch mit seinen kompletten Vorlagen etwas rendern kann und damit Geld spart, sollten alle "Gaming Notebooks" kaufen.


PS: Wenn jemand grobe Fehler entdeckt: NIX SAGEN


----------



## Patze93 (19. April 2012)

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Bis auf das für Pheriperie am Desktop meist noch mehr ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Playa (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Wer das Geld (1500 EUR+) hat, warum soll er das nicht machen ? 

Ich persönlich habe mich davon auch abgewand. Habe früher für ein ASUS G2S zu Gamingzwecken viel Geld ausgegeben. Gut 2000 EUR kostete mich der Spaß.
Wollte das Notebook einfach auf meinem Fahrrad in einem Rucksack (war mitgeliefert) zur nächsten LAN in der Stadt transportieren. Zuhause wiederrum ersetzte es meinen Rechner und sparte eine Menge Platz ein, da ich es problemlos ins Tischfach oder in einen Schrank/Schublade stecken und verstauen konnte.

Als das Ding jedoch nach 2,5 Jahren den Geist aufgab, habe ich angefangen anders darüber zu denken.

Transportierbarkeit: Super !
Preis: Najaaaa ...
Zugang zur Hardware und Austauschfähigkeit: Miserabel !

Der nVidia Chip war auf dem Board verlötet, nichts mit austauschen ! Eine Reperatur wäre viel zu teuer gewesen ... 

Habe jetzt ein Einfaches Acer 5520g für nen Hunni aus der Bucht defekt gekauft. GraKa ist austauschbar sowie CPU und RAM (<- das Übliche).
Habe Speicher auf 4 GB nachgerüstet, Prozessor ist nun ein Athlon X2 2,2 GHz @ 2,5GHz drin und die GraKa eine 9600 GS @ 9700 GT Speed. - Mainboard BIOS und GraKa BIOS sind gemoddet damit es funktioniert.
500GB Platte war schon drin. Windows7 drauf und die Kiste rennt selbst heute noch super !  

Alles in allem unter 200 EUR (inkl. Notebook) und bisschen Arbeit.

Für die LAN Games die wir noch heute so zocken, reicht die Leistung allemale ..

LAN Partys sind eh nichtmehr das was sie mal waren, dank den Netten Spieleentwickler-Onkels, die nach und nach den LAN-Modus komplett aussterben lassen, aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte !  


Drum, es geht (vieeeeel) günstiger. Wer nicht unbedingt auf ein gebrauchtes Notebook greifen möchte, der schnappt sich eins im ~500-600 EUR Segment ! Die Grafikeinheiten sind für einige Spiele noch durchaus Zocktauglich, und wie erwähnt, mal im Ernst, was für LAN-Games gibt es heute noch, die derart Leistung brauchen, dass es schon zwingend eine Quad-Core CPU und SLI/Crossfire Grafikkarte im Notebook sein muß ? 


Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, aus eigener Erfahrung gezogen.


----------



## stylezwieback (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Wenn du die Rechnung unten anschaust:

CPU, VGA und RAM sind bei dem Notebook genau wie beim Desktop austauschbar.




> Rechnung:
> 
> Notebook mit i7-3820, GTX 675M SLI, 8GB RAM, 2000GB HDD > 2.400,- € ~ 26.000 Punkte im 3DMark Vantage
> ___________
> ...


----------



## Alex555 (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*



stylezwieback schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rechnung unten anschaust:
> 
> CPU, VGA und RAM sind bei dem Notebook genau wie beim Desktop austauschbar.


 
Generell richtig, nur so eine GPU zu bekommen ist nicht einfach. 
CPUs und Ram bekommt man gut und auch relativ günstig, aber GPUs sind immer noch Mangelware!


----------



## hysterix (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Also Mangelware ist es nicht,man kann sie schon bestellen in bestimmten Shops, ABER sie sind nicht billig und für ne GTX580m 500 Euronen zahlen is einfach zu viel.


Alex555 schrieb:


> Generell richtig, nur so eine GPU zu bekommen ist nicht einfach.
> CPUs und Ram bekommt man gut und auch relativ günstig, aber GPUs sind immer noch Mangelware!


----------



## illousion (19. April 2012)

stylezwieback schrieb:
			
		

> Die Clans, welche ich betreut habe, zockten auf Notebooks.
> Die letzten Jahre hat sich das mobile / sozialere Spielen mit tragbaren Rechnern gut entwickelt.
> Im midrange-Bereich ist der Preisunterschied nicht so schlimm.
> Im HighEnd-Bereich wird der ganze Spaß teuer.
> ...



Hab Fehler entdeckt und sage trotzdem was :0

Alsoo... 
Meine beiden 19" Bildschirme zusammen fressen grade mal 40 Watt. Haste dir nen doofes Modell rausgesucht gibt auch 24" Teile mit nur 30 Watt.
Ich finde mit einem standrechner hat man viel mehr Komfort und auch die Tastaturen sind hochwertiger, bzw anpassbar.

Außerdem muss man den pc nach den 3 Jahren nich komplett neukaufen...
Nt, Gehäuse, Bildschirm kann man weiterverwenden, und wenn man im mittelklassebereich bleibt kann man alte highend CPUs für das mainboard gebraucht kaufen (kein neues mb) was alles in allem die Rechnung stark verändern sollte 

Edit: wohingegen man bei einem notebook nach 3 Jahren schn was komplett neues kaufen sollte :0


----------



## stylezwieback (19. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

auf solche konstruktiven anregungen bin ich nicht vorbereitet


----------



## illousion (19. April 2012)

stylezwieback schrieb:
			
		

> auf solche konstruktiven anregungen bin ich nicht vorbereitet



Vorbereitung ist der halbe Sieg


----------



## Patze93 (19. April 2012)

Allerdings kannst du nach ein paar Jahren auch gleich den Sockel an deinem System wechseln und dann kaufst du eine neue CPU, RAM, MB, GPU oder gleich alles neu. Weil es nicht mehr Lohnenswert ist eine alte Kiste aufzurüsten. Und genau so ists beim Notebook da kaufste halt alles neu. In 90% der fälle ist das nämlich so und mein Gott nach 3 Jahren kaufste halt was neues. Wenn man jeden Monat mal nen 100er oder weniger zur Seite legt haste das doch relativ schnell wieder drin wobei man hier das Jeweilige Lohnniveau betrachten muss


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kannst du nach ein paar Jahren auch gleich den Sockel an deinem System wechseln und dann kaufst du eine neue CPU, RAM, MB, GPU oder gleich alles neu. Weil es nicht mehr Lohnenswert ist eine alte Kiste aufzurüsten. Und genau so ists beim Notebook da kaufste halt alles neu. In 90% der fälle ist das nämlich so und mein Gott nach 3 Jahren kaufste halt was neues. Wenn man jeden Monat mal nen 100er oder weniger zur Seite legt haste das doch relativ schnell wieder drin wobei man hier das Jeweilige Lohnniveau betrachten muss



Aber bei nem Notebook kauft man immer nen Gehäuse, nen Bildschirm und nen Netzteil mit und das ist geldverschwendung ;0


----------



## stylezwieback (20. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Dafür ist die Wiederverkaufswert ja höher... (siehe meine Rechnung).


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

stylezwieback schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür ist die Wiederverkaufswert ja höher... (siehe meine Rechnung).



Ja, aber man hat ja den wertverlust des Bildschirms also macht man auch beim Bildschirm Verlust, beim standrechner nur bei den Komponenten.


----------



## Patze93 (20. April 2012)

Theoretisch hast du auch beim Normalen Bildschirm Verlust. Eingentlich hast du überall Verlust weil die Technik nicht stehenbleibt. Relativ einfach


----------



## stylezwieback (20. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Und selbst wenn ich nochmal 40,- € Differenz habe > Wenn ich 15h mobil Arbeiten kann und Geld verdienen kann, ist das alles wieder rein....


----------



## vanWEED (20. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

wie der name schon sagt zum gamen

so ein gamernotebook ist an und für sich ne tolle sache wenn der preis und die tatsache der schlechten erweiterbarkeit nicht wäre!!!


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

vanWEED schrieb:
			
		

> wie der name schon sagt zum gamen
> 
> so ein gamernotebook ist an und für sich ne tolle sache wenn der preis und die tatsache der schlechten erweiterbarkeit nicht wäre!!!



Und die dicke 

True Story :0


----------



## Patze93 (20. April 2012)

Wie schon öfters erwähnt Trotzdem viel besser zu transportieren als ein komplettes Desktop System. Auch wenns 5 cm dick ist.


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon öfters erwähnt Trotzdem viel besser zu transportieren als ein komplettes Desktop System. Auch wenns 5 cm dick ist.



Bestreitet auch keiner, aber nen kleines pc System (man beachte den Mac mini oder wie die dat ding genannt haben  ) ist auch gut zu transportieren, nur nicht So mobil einsatzfähig, da ist es aber noch die Frage ob man in ner Bahn mit nem 17 Zoll breiten, 5 oder mehr cm dicken und 4 sone lauten Gerät zockken will, das einem die Eier verbrennt :0


----------



## Patze93 (21. April 2012)

Da hast du recht, aber ich glaube der Vorteil liegt auch nicht unbedingt in der Mobilen Spielemöglichkeit sondern eher in der Transportfähigkeit. Selbst wenn du nen Mac Mini hast, wobei da die Leistungsfähigkeit auch fraglich ist. Brauchst du ja noch einen sperrigen Bildschirm und Maus und Tastatur dazu. Wie willst du das alles im Zug transportieren? Also ich hab noch keinen erlebt wo sowas macht. Das Notebook Packste  in die Reisetasche und los gehts. An deinem Zielort bei Freunden oder Daheim, Notebook raus, Netzstecker rein und los.


----------



## Alex555 (21. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*



Patze93 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber ich glaube der Vorteil liegt auch nicht unbedingt in der Mobilen Spielemöglichkeit sondern eher in der Transportfähigkeit. Selbst wenn du nen Mac Mini hast, wobei da die Leistungsfähigkeit auch fraglich ist. Brauchst du ja noch einen sperrigen Bildschirm und Maus und Tastatur dazu. Wie willst du das alles im Zug transportieren? Also ich hab noch keinen erlebt wo sowas macht. Das Notebook Packste  in die Reisetasche und los gehts. An deinem Zielort bei Freunden oder Daheim, Notebook raus, Netzstecker rein und los.


 
du hast die usb maus vergessen  , ansonsten brauchst du keine sachen mitnehmen


----------



## ich111 (22. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

An die, die mit Stromverbrauch argumentieren: Gaming und stromsparend
Zudem kann man auch nicht sagen, dass ein Laptop ökologisch sinnvoller ist, da die Stromersparnis durch vorzeitigen (hitze) Tod (hierbei muss im gegensatz zum Desktop ein komplett neues System her; bereits bei ausfall des Monitors) 
Und das mit den Smartphones kann gut möglich sein, da man irgendwann einen Punkt erreicht, an dem nicht mehr leistung benötigt wird aber die Effizienz weiter gesteigert wird. PCs zum Surfen und Arbeiten (nur MS-Office etc) haben diesen schon erreicht und bei Spiele-PCs reichen glaub ich 60 Mio Pixel. Code ist auch nicht beliebig parallelisierbar und somit denke ich dass man sich bei 16 Kernen (physikalische) einpendeln wird.


----------



## Alex555 (22. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*



ich111 schrieb:


> An die, die mit Stromverbrauch argumentieren: Gaming und stromsparend
> Zudem kann man auch nicht sagen, dass ein Laptop ökologisch sinnvoller ist, da die Stromersparnis durch vorzeitigen (hitze) Tod (hierbei muss im gegensatz zum Desktop ein komplett neues System her; bereits bei ausfall des Monitors)
> Und das mit den Smartphones kann gut möglich sein, da man irgendwann einen Punkt erreicht, an dem nicht mehr leistung benötigt wird aber die Effizienz weiter gesteigert wird. PCs zum Surfen und Arbeiten (nur MS-Office etc) haben diesen schon erreicht und bei Spiele-PCs reichen glaub ich 60 Mio Pixel. Code ist auch nicht beliebig parallelisierbar und somit denke ich dass man sich bei 16 Kernen (physikalische) einpendeln wird.


 
Falsch, Displays können genau wie bei Desktops einzeln ausgetauscht werden, man muss nur das Notebook auseinander legen. 
Ebenfalls legen Hersteller von Gaming Notebooks viel Wert auf kühle  Komponenten (siehe Alienware, Medion), nur bei Mittelklasse NBs wird an  der Kühlung gespart, bei Gaming Notebooks werden mehr als 1Kühler  verbaut. 
Displays kann man sogar bei fast jedem office Notebook austauschen, das ist kein Problem. 
Prozessoren und Grafikkarten werden ebenfalls bei Gaming Geräten nicht fest montiert und sind deshalb ebenfalls austauschbar. 
So wie Desktop Komponenten besitzen auch laptop Komponenten Schutzmechanismen wie throttling um einen Schaden zu verhindern, daher ist es höchst selten, dass ein Laptop abraucht (Falsche Nutzung z.B Nutzung auf der Bettdecke, die den Kühler abdeckt , natürlich ausgeschlossen) 
Als Gaming Notebookhersteller willst du bei einem 1000€ Notebook nicht gleich wegen eines kleinen Defekts das ganze Notebook austauschen müssen, deshalb werden Komponenten verwendet, die austauschbar sind. 
--> Ergo sind deine Argumente nicht auf Gaming Notebooks übertragbar und daher falsch!


----------



## fotoman (22. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Und das mit den Smartphones kann gut möglich sein, da man irgendwann einen Punkt erreicht, an dem nicht mehr leistung benötigt wird


Und mehr wie 640KB braucht auch keiner, oder? Leistung wird man, nicht nur im Spielebereich, niemals genug haben. Sollte die HW tatsächlich mal soweit sein, daß sie photorealistische Spiele in FullHD und 3D darstellen kann, dann sind 4k-Monitore mit Sicherheit auch schon bezahlbar und das ganze geht von vorne los.



ich111 schrieb:


> PCs zum Surfen und Arbeiten (nur MS-Office etc)  haben diesen schon erreicht


Wenn ich sehe, wie schnarchend lahm  mein aktueller PC mit den ebenfalls aktuellen Word-Dokumenten  arbeitetet, dann ist der noch meilenweit davon entfernt, auch nur daran  zu denkan, schnell genug fürs Arbeiten zu sein. Es gibt halt auch  Anwender, die in Word nicht nur dreiseitige Briefe schreiben. Das mag  zwar überwiegend am Unwillen der MS-Entwickler liegen, die  Programme entsprechend anzupassen (obwohl OO mit den selben Dokumenten noch langsamer ist). Gleiches gilt für  VisualStudio, Win7 ansich oder die Standard-GUIs der aktuellen Linux-Distributionen. Wenn  man mal sieht, wie rasend schnell sich ein WIN XP auf aktueller HW  verhält (um nicht gleich auf Win2000 zurück zu gehen), dann wird klar, daß man niemals genug Rechneleistung haben  wird. Dafür werden die Softwareentwickler im Mainstream-Bereich schon  sorgen.


----------



## illousion (23. April 2012)

Also, wenn man Spiele fotorealistisch darstellen kann, dann braucht man doch nicht mehr Leistung..
Auf Dauer wird es sich einpendeln 
Ich denke sowieso, das jeder Rechner/ Laptop über 800€ sich preisleistungstechnisch nicht mehr lohnt und viel zu schnell seinen Wert verliert.


----------



## stylezwieback (24. April 2012)

*AW: wofür braucht man gamerlaptops?*

Das ist bei allem so  Oberklasse-Autos, PCs, Kleidung....

Aber back 2 topic: Die AMD 7970M kommt bald und es sind dann 1.200 Notebooks mit i5, 8GB RAM, dieser MONSTER-VGA und einem matten FullHD Panel möglich.
Das ist doch was (damit ist meine Rechnung auf Seite 3 hinfällig)


----------

